# Home Automation Options



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking for other options for home automation for medium range clients that don't necessarily want to spend and don't need the full options of Crestron. I've considered the HAI stuff from Leviton but don't know much about it as I'm just now really discovering it. Other options include using Z-Wave or TotalConnect but that doesn't cover much when it comes to home audio and video, just lighting.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

You will love HAI, its easy to install , program, and it is modular & supports Z-wave & Zigby. I love it and have used it for decades for medium size homes.


----------

